# Wholesale seed order (shipped direct to USA)



## NikiDel (Jan 24, 2008)

Does anyone know of any seedbank that does large 100+ count orders and ships direct to the united states? 

Thanks.


----------



## umbra (Jan 24, 2008)

go to www.seedbankupdate.com


----------

